# dunno...



## blobby (Jul 12, 2002)

Intersting how these pills mess with my insides. 2 1/2 years ago my GP prescribed 20mg/day Paxil for mild depression. It did the trick, everything was all good. Then I decided that I no longer needed to take Paxil. Hoo boy, thats when things got strange. Never in my life did I even think about what was going on inside my guts. It took my 9 MONTHS to get off the Paxil because of the God-awful withdrawal symptoms. That stuff sucks. Then about 3 weeks after my last dose, noticed i couldn't #### for like 3 days, and when i did it was these little hard rabbit turd looking things. went to the doc, gave me hyoscyamine and recommended fiber supplements, gave me Zyban to help quit smoking, & ref'ed me to a GI doc. Took the fiber supp. and stools turned into these twisted, lumpy things that were obviously caused my muscle spasms.(i could actually feel the spasms sometimes), although were much better than the rabbit turds. Months later went to specialist, gave 3 occult blood tests(hemawipe), all negative. also recommended switching from metamucil wafers to fibercon pills, which i did right away. couple days later: Easiest #### sessions i've had my whole life. and stools took on normal shape. lookin good. Last 3 weeks of school totally kicked my ass, and i started smoking like a chimney again. quit taking the Zyban, and guess what - 3 weeks later the rabbit turds returned! So i started taking the zyban again this past week(without asking the doc) to help my gut, not my smoking. GI said it wasn't out of the question that the paxil could have either directly caused the ibs, OR that it developed sometime withing the 2 1/2 years i was taking the Paxil, and that simply kept it at bay. Oh well, going in for sigmoidoscopy in like a month. expecting it to be totally clean; no history of colon cancer, or let alone any other cancer in my family. Anyone else notice anything like that? just thought i'd share.. sorry about how long this is.-bobby


----------

